# Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium



## heiko-rech (30. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,

da ich mich seit enigen Monaten intensiver mit der Aquaristik beschäftige und auch in entsprechenden Foren lese, beginne ich mich so langsam zu fragen, auf welcher Basis so manche Aussage bezüglich der Fischhaltung in Gartenteichen/ Aquarien beruht.

Hier so einige Bespiele:
In Aquaristikforen liest man immer wieder von Leuten, die in Miniteichen mit unter 100L auch Elritzen und __ Stichlinge oder andere kleine Fische  halten. Hier würde man davon eher. Mit Sicherheit überwintern die Fische nicht draußen und die Becken sind gefiltert.

Goldfische werden in Aquarien ab 300L gehalten. Bei der Teichhaltung würde dies sicherlich zu Kritik führen.

In Schauaquarien sieht man immer wieder große Fische, wie Karpfen, __ Störe, __ Waller in Becken, deren Wassermenge im vergleich zur empfohlenen Teichgröße für diese Fische ein Witz ist.

Nun stelle ich mir die Frage, was ist eigentlich der Grund, warum Fische in Teichen mehr Wasser brauchen, als im Aquarium?

- Liegt es am Überwintern?
- Liegt es am Filter?
- Liegt es an der Temperatur?


Wenn man alle "Gefahrenquellen" ausschließen würde, den Teich wie ein Aquarium behandelt, wäre das dann ein grundlegend anderer Denkansatz?
Würde man zum Beispiel ein 500L Teich, der Wintersicher ist und gut gefiltert wird anlegen würde, das ihn auch beschattet, so dass er sich nicht zu stark aufheizt. Was würde nun sachlich gesehen dagegen sprechen dort z.B. 5 Goldfische einzusetzen? 

Oder anderes Beispiel:
Innehälterung. Bei Koi Fans nichts neues, auch hier werden Fische über längere Zeit, z.B. über Winter in recht kleiner Wassermenge gehalten. 

Nicht dass ich sowas nun machen möchte, aber interessieren würde mich schon, wie diese doch sehr unterschiedlichen Sichtweisen zustande kommen.

Zum Abschluss noch eine Bitte: *Sachlich beiben!* Ich habe weder vor in meine 3000L Pfütze einen Stör zu setzen, noch möchte ich einen Miniteich mit Zierfischen anlegen. Ich frage aus reiner Neugierde, weil ich nun beide Seiten (Aquarium und teich) kennengelernt habe.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischhatung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hallo Heiko, 

ich hab es hier im Forum schon oft geschrieben, deswegen zitiere ich mich einfach mal 



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Das Wesentliche und Schwierigste bei so kleinen Teichen ist meiner Meinung nach das reduzieren von Umwelteinflüssen und das Erreichen von stabilen Werten.
> ..... für manch andere ggf. der Saison, aber auch dabei darf man nicht vergessen das es extrem schwer ist den richtigen Zeitpunkt für die Überwinterung im AQ zu finden und jedes Umsetzen für den Fisch Stress und ein Krankheitsrisiko bedeutet.



Im Aquarium gibt es selten Regen, die Temperaturen in der Wohnung sind weitaus stabiler als im Freien Erdreich und Staub und Pollen aus der Luft fallen selten ins Aquarium. Im Aquarium fällt es nicht schwer regelmässig einen hohen Anteil des Wassers auszutauschen usw usw.

Viele Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## heiko-rech (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischhatung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hallo,

das mit den Umwelteinflüssen ist soweit ja klar, mir ging es aber auch um die Wassermenge. So gibt es ja mittlerweile auch Aquarianer, die recht große Fische halten. Im Verhältnis zu den empfohlenen Teichgrößen dann aber in "kleinen" Becken. Ich brachte ja schon die Goldfische oder __ Shubunkin in 300L.

Oder aber Schauaquarien mit Karpfen und Welsen mit gerade mal "nur" 1000 oder meinetwegen auch noch 2000L. Im Vergleich zu den empfohlenen Teichgrößen aber nur Pfützen.

Das macht mich ein wenig Stutzig.

Oder anders formuliert:
Wenn jemand einen Teich mit 1000L hat, diesen (wie auch immer) halbwegs gleichmäßig temperieren würde, einen entsprechenden Filter betriebt und auch regelmäßig Wasser wechselt. Wieviele ausgewachsene Goldfische könnte dieser aus Sicht des Aquarianers einsetzen und wieviele aus Sicht des Teichlers? Mein derzeitiger Eindruck ist, dass der Teichler da nichts einsetzen würde, der Aquarianer aber durchaus 10 Goldfische hällt.

So habe ich zumindest momentan den Eindruck, wenn ich mir so manchen Beitrag in Aquarienforen bezüglich Miniteichen durchlese. Da kommt auch keiner und sagt "Die Fische brauchen einen größeren Teich".

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischhatung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Wenn jemand im Teich gleich stabile Bedingungen schafft, wie im Aquarium, dann ist es eigentlich nur logisch, das er auch ähnlich besetzen lassen. 

Die Frage ist aber rein hypothetisch, weil ein Teich in dem die Umwelteinflüsse minimiert sind steht mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit unter einem Dach (im Haus) , ist immer temperiert usw und ist ein Aquarium 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Aristocat (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischhatung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hallo Heiko!
Das Problem bei Themen-Foren ( egal welches) ist meiner Meinung nach, dass es überall in den Foren selbst ernannte Guru´s gibt. Für solche Leute gibt es nur 2 Meinungen: ihre eigene und die Falsche! 
Hier ist so ziemlich das einzige Forum, wo ich das in der Form noch nicht erlebt habe.
Ein Aquarianer wird seine Goldfischhaltung (z.B. 5 Tiere in 300l) für das absolute Non Plus Ultra halten und jeden Teichianer in Grund und Boden verdammen, der seine Goldis in einem entsprechenden Teich überwintert. 
 Letzen Endes verlässt man sich am besten auf den eigenen Bauch und wägt ab welchen von den Tips man für sich umsetzen kann und muss!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischhatung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hi Heiko,

Wolf hat ja schon geschrieben. In einem Aqaurium muß bei viel Fisch drin auch viel Wasserwechsel gemacht werden. Bei meinen Tanganjikabuntbarschen muß ich wöchentlich min. 50% tauschen (960l Becken, macht 500l) (die sind auf sehr sauberes und vor allem auch nitratarmes Wasser angewiesen). Die von Dir angesprochenen Schaubecken mit heimischen Arten (mit Wallern, Sterlets ect.) haben übrigens einen permanenten Wasserdurchlauf. Da wird das Wasser laufend erneuert. (Filterung dient da hauptsächlich der Schmutzentfernung) 
Im Gartenteich selbst wechselt normalerweise keine Sau das Wasser wöchentlich zur Hälfte) , sodas die Fische ein vielfaches der Wassermenge benötigen damit Schadstoffe ausreichend verdünnt werden können (schlechte Wasserwerte machen Fische anfällig gegenüber Infektionen, __ Parasiten ect. - im Aquarium ja auch, wenn der Wasserwechsel unzureichend durchgeführt wird.

Viel Wasservolumen verhindert auch starke Schwankungen im Temperaturgefüge. Aquarien sind so was auch nicht ausgeliefert

PS. Was auch gerne vergessen wird. Kaltwasserfische sind sehr viel empfindlicher als die meisten Tropenbewohner (die vertragen im allgemeinen schlechteres Wasser, Sauerstoffarmut besser, sind gegen Temperaturschwankungen unempfindlicher

MfG Frank


----------



## heiko-rech (30. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Fischhatung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hallo,

das sind alles sehr gute Argumente, die sich in erster Linie auf die Wasserqualität beziehen. Aber was ist mit dem Platzangebot? 

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## CoolNiro (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhatung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hallo Heiko,

such Dir mal irgendein __ Goldfisch AQ Forum
und schlag die Krankheitenecke auf.

Hier zum Beispiel gibts zig Beispiele:
http://theoden22.th.funpic.de/www/include.php?path=forum/showcat.php&catid=1

Mangelnder Platz und daraus entstehender Keimdruck
in Verbindung von __ Parasiten etc.pp wird in der Aquaristik
meistens mit einer Vielzahl von Medikamenten kompensiert,
die in jedem normalen Gartenteich sämtliches natürliches
Leben auslöschen würden. Darum leben im AQ auch keine
__ Wasserläufer, __ Rückenschwimmer und was weiß ich noch alles.
Selbst __ Schnecken haben meist ein eigenes Becken.

Das Platzangebot in Bezug auf Wachstum spielt zwar eher
eine untergeordnete Rolle. Es ist aber tatsächlich so, daß
so mancher Aquarianer sich wundert wenn er zum erstenmal
seine Goldi-Hochzuchten im Sommer in den Teich setzt und
im Herbst merkt, das sein AQ plötzlich zu klein ist. Hab da schon
den einen oder anderen Fisch abgeholt für meinen Teich.

Im schlimmsten Fall verbuttern die Fische und wachsen nicht
mehr, da wirds dann echt eine Qual im AQ. 

Bei tropischen AQ Fischen verhält sich das etwas anders,
wie Frank schon geschrieben hat. Die sind halt dafür nur
bei bestimmten Temperaturen zu halten, aber nicht so
empfindlich in Bezug auf Wasserwerte.

Ist aber auch im Teich so, das echte Wildfische wie Moderlischen,
Gründlinge oder Rotfedern Keimdruck oft gar nichts macht, während
Koi, Goldi und Co von offenen Wunden übersäht sind. 

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhatung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Eine 100 qm Wohnung bietet im Mehrfamilienhaus in der 10. Etage genau so viel Platz, wie in einem Einfamilienhaus auf dem Land. 
Die Unterschiede in der Wohnqualität liegen nicht am Platzangebot, sondern an anderen Faktoren.  

Ich selber halte Goldfische derzeit im Aquarium (450 liter), muss aber ehrlich sagen, das ich das auf Dauer keine gute Haltung für diese Fische finde.Für mich ist das nur eine Übergangslösung, die sich nach meinem Geschmack schon zu lange hinzieht. 
Wer also im Raum Bielefeld Goldfischen ein gutes (besseres) Quartier bieten möchte  kann sich gern bei mir melden. 

Liebe Grüße 
Wuzzel


----------



## KingLui (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhatung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hallo Heiko!!!

Das mit dem Platz ist ja immer so ne Sache!!!!

Vor einigen Jahren noch hatten Leute Goldfische in einem 
Bonbon Glas auf dem Fernsehr stehen! Kampffische wurden Teilweise 
in Cognacgläsern gehlaten!!!

Das schlimme ist viele Tiere haben die Haltungen auch überlebt!

Es gibt auch heute noch Menschen die koi`s in Kleiteichen seid Jahren halten!

Heute gibt es in manchen Ländern wie in der Schweiz und in Österreich
Gesetze das kein Tier in AQ. unter 54l. gehalten werden dürfen!
Man sollte halt immer bedenken das Fische nicht schreien können 
eine Katze die in einem Katzenkorb gehalten wird, würde da etwas mehr
Krach machen!

Am ende kann man sagen was man will! Ich bin auch Aquarianer und Teichianer und mir geht es in erster Linie um das Tier selbst! 
Obwohl ich Kois wunderschön finde ist mein Teich zu klein für die
Tiere und mein Aq obwohl 560l. ist auch nicht rappel voll nur 14 Tiere 
a 12cm und das reicht!

Ich denke einfach das man für sich selbst entscheiden muss
ob man es verantworten kann ein Tier in einen Käfig zu zwingen.
Oder versucht dem Tier die Aufmerksamkeit und die Platzverhältnise 
zu bieten die es verdient!!!!!


----------



## goldfisch (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hallo Heiko,

auf den Aufwand, mit welchem die genannten Schauaquarien betrieben werden, hat Frank schon hingewiesen. 

Die "üblichen Teichfische" sind in Miniteichen nicht dauerhaft haltbar. 

"Mörtelkübelfische", Elritzen würde ich auf keinen Fall dazuzählen, leben in der Natur auch in kleinsten Habitaten. Über deren speziellen Ansprüche mache Dich aber vorher auf jeden Fall durch Literatur und entsprechende Fachforen schlau. Dort findest Du auch Fotos und Beschreibungen von Fundorten. Unterschätze auch nicht den Aufwand, Umwelteinflüsse wie extreme Schwankungen von Temperatur und Wasserwerten  oder gar austrocknen  künstlich herbeizuführen. Da es sich meist um Exoten handelt, überlege Dir vorher, ob Du ein geschlossenes System relalisieren kannst.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## heiko-rech (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hallo,

@Jürgen:
Ich habe nicht vor im Mörtelkübel Fische zu halten.

@All:
Dake für die Antworten. Ich denke es liegt einfach an den unterschiedlichen Ansätzen bei den Teichbesitzern und Aquarianern. Es macht scheinbar auch einen Unterschied, ob man nun vom Teich zum Aquarium kommt und sich wie ich wundert, dass es da so große Unterschiede in der Denkweise gibt, oder ob ein erfahrener Aquarianer sein Wissen 1 zu 1 auf einen Teich ummünzt.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> oder ob ein erfahrener Aquarianer sein Wissen 1 zu 1 auf einen Teich ummünzt.



Wie will das ein erfahrener Aquarianer machen ? 
Es reicht alle Erfahrung der Welt nicht, um die Umwelteinflüsse denen ein Teich nun mal ausgesetzt ist auszuschalten.

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## heiko-rech (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hallo Wuzzel,

ich hab mich da wohl etwas seltsam ausgedrückt. Hmmm... Wie drücke ich es besser aus? Ich verschs mal:

Ich habe mit einem Teich begonnen und habe gelernt, Fische brauchen viel Platz. Dann habe ich mit der Aquaristik begonnen und stelle fest, dass in Aquarienkreisen "Viel Platz" anders ausgelegt wird, als in Teichkreisen. Daher resultierte meine ursprüngliche Frage.

Wenn ich mir nun vorstelle, dass ein erfahrener Aquarianer sein Wissen 1 zu 1 auf einen Teich projeziert, so hat er, wie du ja schon geschrieben hast keinen Teich mehr, sondern im Prinzip wieder ein Aquarium (von dem er denkt, er hat einen Teich?)

Ich denke ich habs jetzt soweit verstanden

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Ja ... ist ja gut das wir da mal drüber gesprochen haben ?


----------



## michaelSch (9. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hallo Leute!

Etwas oT, weil es das Anliegen von Heiko nicht betraf. Aber, sagt mal, wie kommt ihr denn auf solch schmale Pfade?



> ...meisten Tropenbewohner (die vertragen im allgemeinen schlechteres Wasser, Sauerstoffarmut besser, sind gegen Temperaturschwankungen unempfindlicher





> Bei tropischen AQ Fischen verhält sich das etwas anders,
> wie Frank schon geschrieben hat. Die sind halt dafür nur
> bei bestimmten Temperaturen zu halten, aber nicht so
> empfindlich in Bezug auf Wasserwerte.



Mit Verlaub, dafür gibt es 




Der Platzbedarf von Fischen ist stark von der Art abhängig und Verordnungen wie


> ...manchen Ländern wie in der Schweiz und in Österreich
> Gesetze das kein Tier in AQ. unter 54l. gehalten werden dürfen!


sind sehr umstritten! Man kann z. B. Kryptolebias marmoratus in einem 2ltr. Becken artgerecht halten und in einem 54ltr. Becken, mit der falschen Wasserchemie, eine nicht artgerechte Haltung praktizieren.

Das Ganze ist von sehr vielen Faktoren abhängig und es ist nicht möglich mit pauschalen Formeln die Sache zu lösen.

Gruus, Michael


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium*



> Mit Verlaub, dafür gibt es



echt ? und warum bitte, kannst Du Deine
Einwände begründen ?

Gruß
Andy


----------



## goldfisch (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Es bleibt offtopic.

Hallo Andy,

die Prügel finde ich überhaupt  nicht in Ordnung.

aber die Aussagen:

Zitat:
...meisten Tropenbewohner (die vertragen im allgemeinen schlechteres Wasser, Sauerstoffarmut besser, sind gegen Temperaturschwankungen unempfindlicher  

Zitat:
Bei tropischen AQ Fischen verhält sich das etwas anders,
wie Frank schon geschrieben hat. Die sind halt dafür nur
bei bestimmten Temperaturen zu halten, aber nicht so
empfindlich in Bezug auf Wasserwerte.  

sind aber schlichtweg falsch, genau als wenn man ähnliches zu Fischen der gemässigten Klimazone sagen würde.

Es gibt sowohl Fische die stabile Bedingnungen  als auch solche die extreme Schwankungen von Temperatur und Wasserwerten benötigen. 

Mit der Frage von Heiko hat das nichts tun. Er schreibt selbst das er solche Fische nicht halten möchte.

mfg Jürgen


----------



## michaelSch (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hallo!



> echt ? und warum bitte, kannst Du Deine
> Einwände begründen ?



Wenn man behauptet, dass tropische Fische in Bezug auf Wasserwerte weniger empfindlich sind, dann sollte man diese Aussage begründen. Nicht umgekehrt.
Trotzdem:
Der Oberbegriff "tropische Fische" umfasst einige tausend Arten. Diese mit einer pauschalen Aussage zu belegen kann nicht richtig sein! Ich könnte aus dem Kopf heraus 30-40 Arten nennen die empfindlich sind was die Wasserwerte betrifft, und ich kenne nur einen Bruchteil.

Die "Haue" habe ich mit "Verlaub" verteilt, sollte also nicht als kränkend oder bösartig aufgefast werden.

Gruss, Michael


----------



## CoolNiro (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Ok, hätte ich wohl das "viele der handelsüblichen, meist
tropischen AQ Fische" besser betonen sollen".

Das dies nicht für alle gilt ist auch klar.

Das Spektrum der AQ Fische die eher mit Temperatur
Schwankungen ein Problem haben, aber auf Veränderung
der Wasserwerte unempfindlicher reagieren ist doch größer
als das Angebot an "Teichfischen" die mit Temperatur
Schwankungen besser klar kommen, dafür aber mit
sich schnell verändernden Wasserwerten ein Problem
haben.

Pauschalisieren ist da natürlich nicht richtig, da gebe
ich Dir recht, da es ja oft schon daran liegt, wo die 
Fische herkommen. Bei Deinen Zahnkarpfen ist es ja
auch so, das manche bei 2° über den Winter kommen,
andere nicht. Genau wie bei Makropoden oder auch
meinen Fledermausschmerlen.

Aber um zum Thema zurück zu kommen, egal ob Teich
oder AQ. Beides sind künstlich angelegte Lebensräume
und meiner Meinung nach groß genug um wirklich ein
gutzuheißendes Zuhause für Fische zu sein.
Selbst mein Kardinälchen Schwarm (die ja nicht sehr
groß werden) gibt mir schon das Gefühl, das Sie das
Platzangebot im 12.000 Liter Teich besser finden
als das "Schautiere" Dasein im einem Glaskasten.

Gruß
Andy


----------



## heiko-rech (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Hallo,

ich klinke mich mal wieder ein.

Ich habe vor kurzem an einer Diskusion in einem Aquariumforum teilgenommen, be der es darum ging, dass jemand in einem 60L Bottich Goldfische hatte und dort dann einen Antennenwels mit dazu setzen wollte. 

Hier mal der Link:
http://www.aquariumforum.de/showthread.php?t=178466

Solche und ähnliche Diskusionen haben mich zu meiner ursprünglichen Frage bewogen.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (12. Okt. 2009)

*AW: Fischhaltung Teich vs. Aquarium*

Die Diskussion liest sich aber recht trollig. 
Aber von der Sorte Diskussionen gibts ja hier auch einige. 
Letztendes muss allein von der Literzahl betrachtet fast jeder Teich 
für einen Aquarianer natuerlich auf den ersten Blick wie ein Paradies vorkommen. 
Aber es gibt eben noch weitere Faktoren. Das kam ja in dem zitierten Thread deutlich raus. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------

